# Bad News, Then Good News Could Be Bad News?



## RussellB (Dec 22, 2008)

I bid on a H3 Traser on the bay and lost it at Â£90

I emailed the guy and asked if he had any more, he said no!

Today I got a 2nd chance offer

Guy has 2 feedback points and the description was copied from a shop/seller.

Do I buy it or walk away?










Specification :- Ronda 715 Swiss Quartz Movement, PVD Coated Stainless Steel Case, Carbon Fibre bezel, Sapphire Crystal Glass, Water Resistance to 200m, Green Trigalight Tritium (GTLS) illumination to 12 hour markings, Hour, Minute and Second hands with a matching Stainless Steel strap. This watch is also available with a choice of Rubber, Silicon or Nato Strap - Please contact us for prices.

Each watch has a unique serial number laser engraved on the case to identify legitimate watches and to stop "grey imports". All of the traser H3 watches purchased from our shop have been sourced directly from the UK Distributor and are fresh stock received within the last few weeks.

Traser / H3 are top quality Swiss watches, extremely robust and reliable. Chosen by the worlds elite military units, including the SAS, SBS, US Navy Seal Teams, H3 watches have proven themselves on active duty throughout the world.

The trigalight illumination system requires no light power source and are guaranteed for 10 years, are sealed under high pressure and which are resistant to water, oil and corrosive materials. GTLS lights up the dial which makes the Traser / H3 watch easy to see in the dark. This makes it an ideal watch in emergency, safety, protection and military sectors as well as sport and adventure


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Post a link to the seller and lets have a look....

Sounds a bit wiffy on the face of it but may be ok....


----------



## RussellB (Dec 22, 2008)

Here!

Seems the buyer pulled out.

Still less than half price


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I would leave it.

Described as 'used' but no mention of condition or photos of actual watch


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Yep no photos of the actual watch , Iwouldnt touch with a barge pole !


----------



## djgg (Feb 13, 2008)

"I wouldnt touch with a barge pole "

+1

David


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

RussellB said:


> I bid on a H3 Traser on the bay and lost it at Â£90
> 
> I emailed the guy and asked if he had any more, he said no!
> 
> ...


It's not unheard of for a seller to have a friend or even a family member bidding the item up for them then if the sale ends before you make a winning bid you'll then get a 'second chance offer'. Check to see if the previous 'winner' came from the same area or has a similar ebay name etc etc.

The two feed-back points is another danger signal. I know we all have to start somewhere but this isn't the way to inspire confidence.

Good Luck if you decide to go ahead with it.

I never accept second offers out of principle unless the person offering the item is prepared to drop the price to where the suspect bidder started bidding.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

The 2 feedbacks he has are as a buyer over 2 years ago, one of the feedbacks describes that deal went wrong......

Dont walk away, run fast and dont look back.......

If something is to good to be true etc......


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I'd also contact the original winning bidder, just to see what he's got to say about it and why he didn't continue with the deal


----------



## RussellB (Dec 22, 2008)

PhilM said:


> I'd also contact the original winning bidder, just to see what he's got to say about it and why he didn't continue with the deal


Already done that, awating feedback.

May ask the guy for pics and see what the original buyer says.

Cheers Guys


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I wouldnt bother to be honest.......

Move on...

If you must then tell him you live in the area and could you meet up to do the deal, I bet he says no.......


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

potz said:


> Seller is an Essex boy ... 'nuff said?


oiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!. nuffin wrong wiv bein from essex......


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> potz said:
> 
> 
> > Seller is an Essex boy ... 'nuff said?
> ...


and that is the case for the prosecution m'lud :lol:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

You got to know when to hold em,

know when to fold em,

Know when to walk away

and know when to run.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mutley said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > potz said:
> ...


hang on.......i only lived in romford.....was born at plaistow hospital :tongue2:

aren't you a brummie andrew??????.......have a look here


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Service Engineer said:


> It's not unheard of for a seller to have a friend or even a family member bidding the item up for them


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Paul Jones (Oct 29, 2008)

jasonm said:


> The 2 feedbacks he has are as a buyer over 2 years ago, one of the feedbacks describes that deal went wrong......
> 
> Dont walk away, run fast and dont look back.......
> 
> If something is to good to be true etc......


+1

May be OK but it is still a Â£90 gamble.

P


----------



## RussellB (Dec 22, 2008)

I am sure another with turn up at some point, I walked a long way away from this deal!


----------

